# 9/12/2004   Skookumchuck-Lafayette- Greenleaf



## SilentCal (Aug 1, 2004)

Date  : September 12th

Trails:   Skookumchuck Trail to the summit of Lafayette then descent via the Greenleaf Trail to a carspot at the ski area.

Milage:  About 11 miles

Difficulty:   About two miles of exposure above treeline in the Fall Season.   

Ready to try a less traffic route up Mt. Lafayette.  The Skookumchuck Trail see scores less hikers than the Old Bridle Path and Falling Waters Loop.
Time to meet will be posted as the date nears.   Heavy Rain cancels.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 1, 2004)

I would enjoy this terrific hike and would like to join you and Grace with Ghostdog and possibly Sky. Great views at the junction of Garfield Ridge with super views on North Peak and superb views on the summit.
____________________
Thank you for posting it!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 1, 2004)

Tempting, but the following weekend I'm going to the Catskills so best to get home after Fot48 and get some chores done. Ugh. I hate being an adult.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 1, 2004)

But it's a once in a blue moon hike.
 :wink: 

So who on these boards likes to hike. C'mon now, 'fess up, y'all!


----------

